# I have heard so many answers



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

how old should a pygmy doe be to breed her? I have heard EVERYTHING from 6 months (which I know is wrong) to 4 years and everything in between. in order to ensure safety of the mother and babies what should it be? I am not using her for dairy.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It depends on her size. I like to wait until my girls are as big as my smallest full-grown doe. At a year now, I feel they are ready  Some may need longer, some can be bred sooner.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Because of the cobby bodies Pygmies need a bit of extra time maturing so there is less chance of complications. The breeders I've spoken to advise waiting until 18 months to 2 years to breed full blooded Pygmies. I waited til my doe was 2 and she did fine and is a great mommy.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

okay yeah she is still really little at 1 year so I'll probably have.to wait a while


----------



## ShultsAcres (Jun 8, 2011)

Axykatt said:


> Because of the cobby bodies Pygmies need a bit of extra time maturing so there is less chance of complications. The breeders I've spoken to advise waiting until 18 months to 2 years to breed full blooded Pygmies. I waited til my doe was 2 and she did fine and is a great mommy.


I agree- I have been breeding registered pygmy goats for 7 years and have lots of great mentors within the NPGA that advise the exact advice as above. I try to have my does bred to where they kid right around their 2 year birthday.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

I've heard that if a doe is pretty good sized, than it's ok to breed her
around 8 or 9 months.  Any ideas?


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> I've heard that if a doe is pretty good sized, than it's ok to breed her
> around 8 or 9 months.  Any ideas?


That can be true for larger breed goats and Nigerian Dwarfs because they have a longer body type. Pure blooded Pygmies are "cobby", which means they have a short body from shoulders to rump. Because of the shortened proportions Pygmies are more likely to present with kidding complications and need cesareans. Breeding a Pygmy before she reaches full adult size at around two years old can increase the risk of malpresentations in the kids.


----------

